# Can you suggest a good cheap HDMI cable for me - Please : )



## BrianSLA (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I finally got my 622 on Wednesday after playing CSR Roulette for about 10 days on whether or not I would get my 622 in time for my install. It arrived the day before my install date. 
Anyway I LOVE the 622. I never had a DVR before and I am having lots of fun with it. I didn't get a HDMI cable in my box and I did try to get my installer to give me one - no joy - he doesn't carry them. Nice guy though. 

I did go to that monoprice.com site but then I realized I have no clue about which HDMI cable to get. Can anyone here suggest me one from that site or even another site that is pretty good and reasonably priced. I went to Best Buy but didn't feel like forking over $100 for a 4 ft Monster Cable.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE,
Brian


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

BrianSLA said:


> I never had a DVR before and I am having lots of fun with it.


You'll never watch TV in the same way again. We time-shift everything now -- it's very rare for us to actually watch a show during its scheduled time. Commercials are evil. 



> I didn't get a HDMI cable in my box and I did try to get my installer to give me one - no joy - he doesn't carry them. Nice guy though.


I couldn't even get my "professional" installer to run a 40' piece of cable from the living room to the bedroom! I had to pay the guy $5 to give me a length of cable and I did the run myself.



> I went to Best Buy but didn't feel like forking over $100 for a 4 ft Monster Cable.


You'll get some people here saying Monster is a waste of money and others who will swear by it. Personally, I use a 6' Monster to connect my 622 to my Sony 57" RPTV.

I'm not sure exactly what Best Buy's price is, but here's a 2 meter Monster HDMI cable at Parts Express:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=185-093

Here's a 2 meter Dayton cable from the same place that sounds good and may be as good as the Monster, but in life there aren't too many guarantees:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=181-736

They have virtually any length you could want, I just quoted 2 meter for price comparison sake.

Good luck!


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

BrianSLA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did go to that monoprice.com site but then I realized I have no clue about which HDMI cable to get. Can anyone here suggest me one from that site or even another site that is pretty good and reasonably priced. I went to Best Buy but didn't feel like forking over $100 for a 4 ft Monster Cable.
> 
> ...


Assuming your TV has a HDMI (not DVI) connector the following will work. I think Monoprice cables are probably equlivalent to these. I'm from the group that thinks a cheap cable is as good as an expensive one, for short runs anyway.

http://www.svideo.com/hdmicable.html

Chan


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Today Fry's have it for $9.99


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

BrianSLA said:


> Can anyone here suggest me one from that site or even another site that is pretty good and reasonably priced.


I have the Monoprice "02412 HDMI Cable male to male 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores (Gold-Plated)" for $7.65. I've been using that cable for 3 weeks between my ViP622 and my Sony VPL-VW100 1080 X 1920 SXRD front projector with no problems. The quality of the cable looks fine to me. I've ordered other cables from Monoprice and have been happy with them as well. I suspect that the quality of the cable doesn't become much of a factor until you start getting into much longer lengths.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I would never waste money on a monster cable, they are ridiculously over-priced and while there are those that think that its the only way to go, I would be willing to bet in a blind test, with a $100 monster cable and someone elses $20 cable, they would never be able to tell the difference for 6' cables. Longer runs, cheapest around might not be optimal.. There is another topic around here somewhere that has a slew of links for Cable options. I think its in the Dish Hi-Def discussion somewhere.


----------



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll probably get lots of arguments on this, but here goes: Save your money for now and don't buy an HDMI cable. I've tried two different HDMI cables, a $90 Monster Cable from BB, and a $7 cheap cable from Monoprice. Neither cable improved my PQ over the standard component cables that came with my receiver. And my PQ is just perfect!!
Good luck!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

No arguments here, just a point.

It all depends on how good your tv's internal circuitry(video processing) is compared to the same circuitry in your sat receiver......

If you use the component cables, the video dacs in the sat receiver are doing all the processing, if you use a digital connection(HDMI/DVI), the proceesing is all done in your tv. If one is better than the other, there could easily be a difference...in your case you saw no differnce so essentially your tv and sat receiver are comparable in quality....

On another note: A digital cable is a digital cable, if it works correctly, all the bits get from one end to the other, and it works...You usually only have to worry about cable quality in the digital world for long/difficult runs....some cables may have better build quality withthe way the ends are attached, you might find a crappy cable that the end pulls off of one day...find a reputable cable source, it doesnt mean you have to spend a lot of money to get it...


----------



## BrianSLA (Feb 19, 2006)

THANKS for all the great replies.

I am currently considering the HDMI cable from Dayton Audio that Bogey suggested. BUT I am now considering waiting a bit because I might get a PocketDish 700 ( it is pretty cheap at Dishstore ). I am DVRing so much stuff i might start watching tv on my breaks at work. 

MAN am I spending some serious bucks since I finally went HD in the last month. HDTV, HD DVR 622, Xbox360 plus loads of games, Oppo DVD player, etc. I also saw on Satelliteguys that since I have the Platinum pak Playboy Tv was only $7 so I just subscribed to that.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Monoprice...


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Cables To Go. Excellent cables moderate price.


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

I just got my Dish HD hooked up over the weekend.

My TV ( Sony 57 inch rear projection model) has a DVI input and I think the Dish receiver ViP 211 has HDMI output, what cable should I get? IS DVI input in my TV only for video? (just like S connector). Should I get a cable something like this

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=181-740

or get a HDMI cable and an adapter?

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=181-745

Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The DVI input on the TV is for video only; no audio. You will want to continue to use the digital optical output from the satellite receiver into your A/V receiver for audio.

It's probably easiest just to get a DVI-D to HDMI cable, i.e. your first link or:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1023103&p_id=2661&seq=1&format=2&style=


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

I got a some great cables for GREAT prices at pccables dot com (not sure if they let me post urls here!).

I do not work for them. They seem a low-price, no nonsense place. I got some LONG HDMI cables and they work fine. Heavy duty construction.

-Casey


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Just bought a 3' HDMI to DVI cable at monoprice.com 2 weeks ago for my 942. Works great. You may need HDMI to HDMI so I guess I'm just making a plug for their cables. Seems to work very well and inexpensive.


----------



## pghbob (Sep 14, 2004)

try this, high quality, very reasonable:
bluejeanscable-dot-com


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Slordak said:


> It's probably easiest just to get a DVI-D to HDMI cable, i.e. your first link or:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1023103&p_id=2661&seq=1&format=2&style=


I got one of these (which arrived the day of my 622 installation over a month ago). The cable works just fine. I've had absolutely no problems.


----------

